# Dooly County



## ofdtruckie (Oct 30, 2006)

Just thought I would start the post even though my hunting won't start till Nov.9th. Can anyone give a report for us less fortunate on whats going on in them there woods.Thank You.


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 4, 2006)

Talked to the guys at camp and they said  the deer are moving well.One of our guys  killed a 16 1/2 inch 8 point this morning and the neighbors killed a 10 around 16" inside no pictures yet. They said the eight had dark hocks but the 10 did not and was not on a doe.I think were really close to rut maybe next week even though it looks like weather is not going to cooperate.


----------



## redpredator (Nov 6, 2006)

*HOWDY PAP*

YOUNG BUCKS ARE CHASING. BIG BOYS ARENT MOVING YET. WHOS THAT GOOD LOOKING FELLOW TO YOUR RIGHT IN YOUR AVATAR. WE KNOW THE REASON YOU WERENT HUNTING .YOU WERE AT THE LUMBERJACK CLUB FOR THE ANUAL HOLLOWEEN PARTY!!!


----------



## Tommy12 (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah joe, I seen him up there.


----------



## redpredator (Nov 7, 2006)

HOWDY TOMMY. DID JR FINISH PLOWING THE COTTON?THIS IS THE WEEKEND BUDDY.WE SHOULD ALL SEE SOME GOOD DEER ON THE MOVE. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YALL AGAIN!!!


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots of bucks running around the last two weeks.Lots of scrub bucks.Red pred killed a nice 8 this past week.Will post in bragging board.


----------

